# Win7 Ultimate to Enterprise



## librin.so.1 (Jul 20, 2013)

G'day, gentleman!

As I know Win7 Ultimate and Enterprise editions are completely identical, save for the edition name and licensing mechanism (Retail/OEM licensing for Ultimate and Volume licensing for Enterprise).
So I was thinking - is there a way to "convert" Win7 Ultimate into Win7 Enterprise? By some registry tweak or something?
I kinda need to do such a thing...


----------



## micropage7 (Jul 20, 2013)

> Change Windows 7 Ultimate to Windows 7 Enterprise
> 
> It is actually not that difficult to flip from Windows 7 Ultimate Machine or VM to Windows 7 Enterprise (you just need to modify the registry keys to reflect it), and then use the Windows 7 Enterprise DVD to run an upgrade.
> 
> ...



http://www.hackaapl.com/change-windows-7-ultimate-to-windows-7-enterprise/

i dunno it works or not, i found it


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 20, 2013)

Thanks, man! Gonna hop onto my university and test it


----------



## librin.so.1 (Jul 31, 2013)

Okay - it seem to have worked well!
Thanks again, man!

So yeah - I can sort of "confirm" this method is valid and works. 




(I know it's a double post, but this is new info AND it'd been 11 days since the last post)


----------

